# Hi!



## Cruella (Apr 30, 2005)

I've been a lurker for a while now but I figured it was time to take the plunge.


----------



## Janice (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to specktra Cruella! Glad to have you here.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Cruella!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope to see you posting lots


----------



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------

